# Arrow Shooter



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Me and my son Bo testing the new arrow shooter at night.. sorry for the poor lighting.. It also shoots slingshot ammo great..
Kip


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good to see you guys again !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great to see you two. Man, I thought Bo was in witness protection for a while!! Good to see that mug again!! Shoot us some pics of the slingshot and the setup for the arrows.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back Mac Daddies! lol


----------

